# Brown discharge @ 38+3 (tmi)



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, I'm 38+3 and for the last 9 days I've been feeling like my period is about to start! Baby is engaged and feel pressure down there for a few weeks when walking which is so uncomfortable!

Just now when I went for a wee and wiped and the tissue was tinged brown with small amount of brown discharge.... I'm ftm so no idea if this is normal or wether it could be the start of something!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Courtney sorry for delay. 

It could have been start of something or just the joys of late pregnancy. Hope all is well with you now and you have a lovely baby in your arms. 

Kaz xx


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks kaz, that night my waters broke but didn't start contractions so was induced and baby was born on the 18th January... he's so perfect!!


----------

